# Manistee Labor Day Weekend Fun Tournament



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It's the middle of May and I know you guys are busy and your minds (such as they are......:lol are thinking of other fishing, but I thought it would be time to remind you of the upcoming 2005 Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament to be held on the Saturday of that weekend. Headquarters will be at Insta-Launch Campground (online website, do a search) and the SW corner of the First St. Beach boat launch, the fish cleaning station, and the Manistee Lions Club shelter at the beach.

I believe this years event will include some sort of bowling event on Friday evening. More about this and the details of the tournament will be forthcoming. I'll start a thread similar to the White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades outing that was effective last winter.

This isn't the "official" thread that will come later with all the pertinent information.
__________________


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Team Danno will be there with our usual crew of salty fishermen (some more salty than others).


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> Team Danno will be there with our usual crew of salty fishermen (some more salty than others).


 
Remember, I'm on a salt free diet. Does that help???........:lol: 

Hey buddy, when are you coming up??????? My favorite trout stream calls!!!!!! "Milton, come fish me, bring George!".


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

WO)W!, Did someone say bowling!!! AGAIN!!

I would bet a weeks wage that I'll be there, may even get invited to fish with the Pete/rebeat fishing team(if I can keep myself from getting hurt ahead of time). This summer is going by way to fast already. Thanks Milt for making it even shorter! :yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I shall make the appropriate arrangements with the local bowling establishment and police!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

